# London Plane branches use in aquarium?



## BoneDrop (1 Feb 2014)

Hello, this is my first post after lurking for a while, and i was wondering can you use London plane branches as driftwood? I am talking about the Platanus genus, i have read that they naturally grow in riparian and wetland habitats and their roots are resistant to rot... They grow all over my city and their branches dry fall off all the time, and they look nice, so i was wondering if i can collect them and use them in my scape?


----------



## darren636 (1 Feb 2014)

Just as long as its not from old Kent road


----------



## BoneDrop (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks, it's not from Old Kent Road but they still are mostly next to big roads, ill have to find one away from traffic and snatch a branch.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2014)

Hi all,
Plane (_Platanus x acerifolia_) is fine, we've got a lot of trees on the University campus, and you can often pick up dead branches. I used the leaves as well as leaf litter for a while (they are also rot resistant) without any problem. A couple of Australian _Apistogramma_ keepers had unexplained fry death when they were using the leaves so I'm not using them at the moment (I have plenty of alternatives).

cheers Darrel


----------



## BoneDrop (2 Feb 2014)

Thank you Darrel, its good to know someone else used it with successes before i tried it myself. Cheers!


----------

